

A Legal Review Of The Aaron Swartz Indictment For Computer Fraud - MaxwellKennerly
http://www.litigationandtrial.com/2011/07/articles/series/special-comment/aaron-swartz-computer-fraud-indictment/

======
skmurphy
key conclusion:

    
    
       The whole case looks like the iPhone prototype saga again: a civil claim 
       that some overly aggressive prosecutor is trying to dress up as a federal 
       crime. JSTOR has more than adequate civil remedies for whatever transpired here.

